# [GTK] Eventos gtk responden muy lento (solucinado)

## chaim

Hola!

Uso gtk y hoy hize un emerge --sync y actualizé mediante emerge -uDNva world, el caso es que actualizé la versión de gtk. ahora tengo instalado:

```

[I] x11-libs/gtk+

     Available versions:  

        (1)     1.2.10-r12

        (2)     2.10.14 2.12.8 ~2.12.9-r1 2.12.9-r2 2.12.10-r1 2.12.11

        {X cups debug doc jpeg linguas_az linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi nls tiff vim-syntax xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.12.11(2)(14:10:06 09/10/08)(X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         Gimp ToolKit +

```

Y Ahora todas las aplicaciones que usan gtk se me abren más o menos rápido pero el interactuar con los menús se me hace mucho más lento, sobre todo la primera vez que clicko sobre él. ¿Qué me recomendais?

----------

## achaw

Quizas esto te ayude, aunque no creo que haga la gran diferencia:

http://linuxsan.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/tips-tricks-acelerar-la-carga-de-los-menus-de-gnome-en-ubuntu/

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Si has actualizado alguna librería grande como gtk2 siempre es bueno lanzar revdep-rebuild después, por si acaso. Dudo que vaya a solucionar nada, porque el API de Gtk2 rara vez se ha roto, no suelen romper la compatibilidad así como así. Pero prueba por si acaso. Si la cosa no cambia, puedes intentar volver a una versión anterior de Gtk2.

----------

## chaim

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Quizas esto te ayude, aunque no creo que haga la gran diferencia:
> 
> http://linuxsan.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/tips-tricks-acelerar-la-carga-de-los-menus-de-gnome-en-ubuntu/
> 
> Saludos

 

La verdad es que uso XFCE pero gracias.

```
Si has actualizado alguna librería grande como gtk2 siempre es bueno lanzar revdep-rebuild después, por si acaso. Dudo que vaya a solucionar nada, porque el API de Gtk2 rara vez se ha roto, no suelen romper la compatibilidad así como así. Pero prueba por si acaso. Si la cosa no cambia, puedes intentar volver a una versión anterior de Gtk2.
```

Lo unico que se me ha puesto a compilar es el open-office.

Los menús siguen un poco lentos (aunque algo menos), en el firefox, filezilla, gthumb...

Seguiré buscando y si no encuentro nada haré un downgrade

----------

## achaw

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Quizas esto te ayude, aunque no creo que haga la gran diferencia:
> 
> http://linuxsan.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/tips-tricks-acelerar-la-carga-de-los-menus-de-gnome-en-ubuntu/
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

No importa, mas alla que ese tuto este explicado para Ubuntu y Gnome, se aplica a todas las aplicaciones GTK incluso XFCE...

Saludos

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

> No importa, mas alla que ese tuto este explicado para Ubuntu y Gnome, se aplica a todas las aplicaciones GTK incluso XFCE...
> 
> Saludos

 

Si eso pensé yo, pero yo no tengo el fichero de la que habla el tutorial ese, el /home/nombre_usuario/.gtkrc-2.0.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No importa, mas alla que ese tuto este explicado para Ubuntu y Gnome, se aplica a todas las aplicaciones GTK incluso XFCE...
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> Si eso pensé yo, pero yo no tengo el fichero de la que habla el tutorial ese, el /home/nombre_usuario/.gtkrc-2.0.
> ...

 

Quizás porque no has configurado el tema the gtk2, y estás usando el predeterminado. 

Si el fichero es creado, gtk2 lo leerá.

----------

## achaw

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No importa, mas alla que ese tuto este explicado para Ubuntu y Gnome, se aplica a todas las aplicaciones GTK incluso XFCE...
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> Si eso pensé yo, pero yo no tengo el fichero de la que habla el tutorial ese, el /home/nombre_usuario/.gtkrc-2.0.
> ...

 

Lo podes crear a mano sin problemas...

Saludos

----------

## chaim

Bueno, la verdad es que después de un reinicio, un revdep-rebuild, y ese tip que me decías de gtk, la velocidad de los menús / submenús a vuelto a la normal, aunque la verdad no sé a que se debió ni cómo se arregló exactamente pero ya está solucionado.

Gracias

----------

